# Covid-19 has had me down but PH casino has lifted my spirits big time



## adrianooo (May 3, 2020)

Hey all

Newbie here at the betting forum

been isolated from everyone i know for the last two weeks and am suffering with Covid-19,

have been fairly ill as am an asthmatic so its been rough on me but had a massive win over at PH.casino and its lifted my spirit so much

i managed to win 1,500$ on my deposit of 20$ i won playing a few betsoft games and then massive win on one of there exclusives

its made dealing with this virus a bit easier and just wanted to share with everyone  that good things do come back around again!


----------



## Betting Forum (May 4, 2020)

I wish you speedy recovery. Good on you to win at least something


----------



## Pluto888 (Jul 8, 2020)

Really great that you have won that money and I hope that you have recovered from it.


----------



## Pluto888 (Jul 20, 2020)

My friend had the virus and he was not allowed to leave the house. He had not symptoms and he was feeling fine, but still he had to be in the house all the time. He was so bored and he also had fun by playing in online casino. He played at a really good foreign casino. He told me that it was really easy for him to play there because he is a skilled poker player while the other players there were not that good. It was like taking candy from a baby for him and he made a lot of money while being sick which is the important thing


----------



## Megan999 (Jul 20, 2020)

I was in kinda similar situation, online casinos are usually called for me "easy money"


----------



## yasminoneill (Jul 21, 2020)

I was fired from my job because of the pandemic and all this time I was desperately trying to win something and managed to do it only on the parimatch website


----------



## TomSands (Jul 27, 2020)

Pluto888 said:


> My friend had the virus and he was not allowed to leave the house. He had not symptoms and he was feeling fine, but still he had to be in the house all the time. He was so bored and he also had fun by playing in online casino. He played at a really good foreign casino. He told me that it was really easy for him to play there because he is a skilled poker player while the other players there were not that good. It was like taking candy from a baby for him and he made a lot of money while being sick which is the important thing


Yeah foreign casinos are a better option now.


----------



## JanLewisfD (Jul 31, 2020)

This pandemic, destroyed so many lives... Mine included. I have no job and I can`t find one... I would consider gambling but I can`t invest in it at the moment...


----------



## Betting Forum (Jul 31, 2020)

JanLewisfD said:


> This pandemic, destroyed so many lives... Mine included. I have no job and I can`t find one... I would consider gambling but I can`t invest in it at the moment...


Don't invest in gambling. Gambling is for fun and you risk money you can afford to lose. Try something like bitcoin or other crypto, its more worth it.


----------



## JanLewisfD (Aug 3, 2020)

I didn`t ment to say investing as really investing in gambling... What I wanted to say is that I don`t have money to gamble... ( I am not here to pray for money). I found a job by the way


----------



## JanLewisfD (Aug 4, 2020)

In these days almost all casinos are online. Every real casino is closed because of the thing that is going on. I migrated to online casinos and I love the Idea that I made it. It is awesome because I don’t need to go to a place, I can use my phone or laptop to play my favorite gambling games like poker and lotto. This is the best thing that I can do with my time and I love what I am doing. I am using one of the greatest online casinos , because it is well made and has the best gambling games and the best poker players.


----------



## Nowah (Aug 12, 2020)

COVID-19 Has changed the world, It just time for a new world order, Believe it or not but wait for 5 to 7 years let see what happen.


----------



## merkurios (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm really glad you were able to win such a large amount of money. Considering the fact that you are a beginner, this is a great result! I haven't won such a big win for a long time, so I'm even a little jealous. Basically I try not to bet big as I really don't like losing. It seems to me that it is better to spend a little more time playing with small amounts than playing fast but with large amounts of money. Recently, I only play on 77betsg.com and have already developed my own unique tactics that help me win. Of course, not every time it is possible to predict the outcome of the game, but I really try. Due to the quarantine, I was able to improve my qualities as a player, as I was able to start spending more time studying new material, as well as practicing. I hope your future will be as good as it is now. Good luck!


----------



## Gallealonso (Dec 16, 2020)

This is a big and difficult problem of our time! But we can do it!


----------



## JayJackie (May 1, 2021)

Yes, I agree. With the onset of quarantine, life has become awful. I have a huge passion for gambling, especially casinos. It became a part of my life years ago. I've been to a huge number of casinos in America. And when the quarantine came, it made me very sad. I take care of my health. And for me, online casinos were a great solution. I searched until I came here. This casino is not like all the others and stands out brightly from the crowd. For me as a person with experience, this casino is a real discovery.


----------



## cOCody (May 6, 2021)

I agree.


----------

